# Hiking/Fishing Mirror Lake hwy



## Davpmars

Hey Guys,

Any of you hike out to find good fishing waters around the Mirror Lake Hwy? I don't want to fish the lakes right off the hwy wear there are tons of people. I'm willing to work for the good water. What suggested lakes/hikes do you have in mind?


----------



## BG1

West Shingle Creek, North Erickson, Broadhead, Cobbs, Little Hidden, and Star to name a handfull. All of these are under 3 miles.


----------



## Davpmars

I've heard that if you are willing to hike a distance that you can catch a fish on every other cast. That is the type of fishing I am looking for...

Any of those lakes that you listed have that?

It's ok with me if the fish are small, a 3 weight rod will fix that


----------



## gdog

Check out the DWR stocking reports for which lakes have been stocked over the past 2-3 years. Check out google earth...most of the lakes are labeled and also give depth of the lake, which will give you an idea about which ones are likely winter kill and you should avoid. There are literally a ton of lakes where you can pull out the fly rod and catch fish till your bored of it. You can do some day long hikes and fish half a dozen different spots or some great overnight through hikes. Half the fun is marking off all the lakes you've visited.

Grab a copy of High Uintas Wilderness map and strap the boots on.


----------



## Davpmars

gdog said:


> Check out the DWR stocking reports for which lakes have been stocked over the past 2-3 years. Check out google earth...most of the lakes are labeled and also give depth of the lake, which will give you an idea about which ones are likely winter kill and you should avoid. There are literally a ton of lakes where you can pull out the fly rod and catch fish till your bored of it. You can do some day long hikes and fish half a dozen different spots or some great overnight through hikes. Half the fun is marking off all the lakes you've visited.
> 
> Grab a copy of High Uintas Wilderness map and strap the boots on.


This is great advice. I didn't realize that Google earth could tell you how deep some of the lakes are. How do you do you think they need to be in order for the winter to not kill them all off?

Also I am assuming that you can easily fish dry flies up there? I love those black ants 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

The depth of a High Uintas lake is not a gauge of whether or not it is susceptible to winter kill or not. Some very shallow lakes, take Norice for example, never winterkill. 

Some of the lakes at the tops of the basins have a history of winter kill, take Cliff, Upper Red Castle, Whiskey Island, Y4.... Seemed like one winter out of 4 or 5 all the brookies and cutts would freeze out in those lakes from the lack of oxygen, the lack of flowing water, mostly. Now those lakes have Tiger Trout. Those things are very hardy and are doing well, surviving long, cold and dry winters that took out the traditional stocked brook and cutthroat trout populations.

But it goes without saying normally the deeper and bigger High Uintas' lakes have the bigger fish.

Good luck.


----------



## gdog

Norice Lake = 4.8 Acres 10,470 ft. Elevation 3 ft. Max. Depth Fish Species - Cutthroat Trout.

3 ft deep lake at +10k...10 miles back....specifically targeted as a "good fishing" water.....all yours!

Priord on the other hand.....Oh ****...is this hotspotting??


----------



## wyogoob

I have a photo somewhere of Norice with a herd of elk cooling off in the shallow grassy lake.

Here's Priord from above:









Ejod is another shallow lake way up above tree line that doesn't winter kill. On the other hand Deadhorse Lake, a deep lake in the foreground in the pic below, use to winter kill often until they stocked it with Tiger Trout. Ejod (top lake) from Deadhorse Pass:









Best strawberries in the Uintas up around Ejod.

When I was a younger man, like 48, I left a vehicle at Christmas Meadows and got dumped off over on the Blacks Fork Trailhead. Walked up to Deadhorse, over the mountain to Alsop, then over the mountain to Norice, then across the basin to Alsop. From Alsop up and over the mountain out to Helen on Rock Creek, then over the mountain to Amethyst.....then hit two lakes on the way out to the Christmas Meadows Trailhead on the Bear River.

Those were the days.

.


----------



## MurrayTurkey

wyogoob said:


> I have a photo somewhere of Norice with a herd of elk cooling off in the shallow grassy lake.
> 
> Here's Priord from above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejod is another shallow lake way up above tree line that doesn't winter kill. On the other hand Deadhorse Lake, a deep lake in the foreground in the pic below, use to winter kill often until they stocked it with Tiger Trout. Ejod (top lake) from Deadhorse Pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best strawberries in the Uintas up around Ejod.
> 
> When I was a younger man, like 48, I left a vehicle at Christmas Meadows and got dumped off over on the Blacks Fork Trailhead. Walked up to Deadhorse, over the mountain to Alsop, then over the mountain to Norice, then across the basin to Alsop. From Alsop up and over the mountain out to Helen on Rock Creek, then over the mountain to Amethyst.....then hit two lakes on the way out to the Christmas Meadows Trailhead on the Bear River.
> 
> Those were the days.
> 
> .


Wow, that sounds like quite the trek WyoGoob! Do you remember how many miles you covered, and how long it took? Sounds awesome!


----------



## Davpmars

Hey everyone, I’m going to revive my thread here because this advice had been great!

I’m headed back up to the mountains next week to Round, Sand, and Fish Lakes. You guys have any dry fly suggestions? Name and size of some dry flys to use this time of year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Davpmars said:


> Hey everyone, I'm going to revive my thread here because this advice had been great!
> 
> I'm headed back up to the mountains next week to Round, Sand, and Fish Lakes. You guys have any dry fly suggestions? Name and size of some dry flys to use this time of year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#12 Mosquito
#14 Renegade
#4 Black Panther Martin, black with yellow dots, gold spinner
.


----------



## wyogoob

MurrayTurkey said:


> Wow, that sounds like quite the trek WyoGoob! Do you remember how many miles you covered, and how long it took? Sounds awesome!


Got me, I'd have to look at a map. It's never the miles anyway. It's all about the elevation change and how tough it is scrambling from one drainage to the other. I spent 3 days, 2 nights. Going into Deadhorse takes awhile. Its a long hot hike and the fishing is good along the way.

I got cliffed out on the ridge between Alsop and Norice, not good, makes ya wonder about hiking alone.
.


----------

